# Birmingham Forum Meet, 28th September 2013



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2013)

Date: Saturday 28th September 2013
Time: From 11:00, turn up when you want and stay as long as you like!

Location: The Briar Rose





25 Bennetts Hill
Birmingham
West Midlands
B2 5RE

Attending:
Northerner
Hazel
AJLang
Flutterby
Violet May
ypauly + ypauly's nurse
Darren W
trophywench
Jill
gabriele
LeeLee 


Let me know if you plan on coming!


----------



## ypauly (Aug 3, 2013)

Me me me , don't forget about me lol. and Daz.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2013)

ypauly said:


> Me me me , don't forget about me lol. and Daz.



Who could possibly forget you Paul?


----------



## Flutterby (Aug 3, 2013)

Can't wait to see you all again.


----------



## robofski (Aug 4, 2013)

Not going to be able to make it this year, will be 35,000 ft in the air on my way back from the states


----------



## Northerner (Aug 4, 2013)

robofski said:


> Not going to be able to make it this year, will be 35,000 ft in the air on my way back from the states



Aw, that's a shame  Hope to see you at a future event


----------



## trophywench (Aug 5, 2013)

Me probably - if I'm in the country !


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Me probably - if I'm in the country !



Hope so! It's been a while!


----------



## Monica (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm afraid I won't be coming, as I don't have enough funds atm.
I hope you'll all have a great time


----------



## Northerner (Aug 13, 2013)

Monica said:


> I'm afraid I won't be coming, as I don't have enough funds atm.
> I hope you'll all have a great time



Aw that's a real shame Monica, you will be missed


----------



## AJLang (Aug 16, 2013)

Monica that is a shame I was hoping to see you x


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 16, 2013)

Hope everyone has a good time !


----------



## Monica (Aug 17, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Monica that is a shame I was hoping to see you x



Yes, quite disappointed too, but money seems to be flowing OUT of my purse too fast lately 

More going out than coming in isn't good


----------



## AJLang (Aug 18, 2013)

Susie says that if she is diabetic can she come to the forum meeting?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Susie says that if she is diabetic can she come to the forum meeting?



Of course! She would be very welcome anyway


----------



## AJLang (Aug 18, 2013)

Susie says thankyou Northener - she is rather in shock that she might need two injections a day and feed the insulin because she is used to eating when she wants


----------



## Northerner (Aug 18, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Susie says thankyou Northener - she is rather in shock that she might need two injections a day and feed the insulin because she is used to eating when she wants



She will be fine Amanda, because she has you to rely on  She's welcome to join the forum if she wants


----------



## AJLang (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you Northener


----------



## Jill (Aug 19, 2013)

I hope to be there if only for lunch.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2013)

Jill said:


> I hope to be there if only for lunch.



Great Jill, hope to see you there!


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 19, 2013)

IF I get the job, I'll be there!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> IF I get the job, I'll be there!



Fingers crossed!


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 28, 2013)

I'll start looking at fares at the weekend... I might try to combine it with a visit to my bestest friend in Leamington Spa.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 28, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> I'll start looking at fares at the weekend... I might try to combine it with a visit to my bestest friend in Leamington Spa.



Hurrah!


----------



## SimplesL (Aug 29, 2013)

Sorry I won't be joining you. By the time you meet up I'll be in Bruges for a well deserved weekend break, partaking in my favourite Flemish stew and not buying chocolate for myself. 

And of course visiting our favourite bar which has a menu of over 300 beers!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2013)

SimplesL said:


> Sorry I won't be joining you. By the time you meet up I'll be in Bruges for a well deserved weekend break, partaking in my favourite Flemish stew and not buying chocolate for myself.
> 
> And of course visiting our favourite bar which has a menu of over 300 beers!



Sorry we won't see you there, but I am sure you will have a lovely time in Bruges - one of my favourite places


----------



## LeeLee (Aug 31, 2013)

Ticket booked, arrive New Street 12.10.  Yay!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Ticket booked, arrive New Street 12.10.  Yay!



Hurrah!


----------



## jalapino (Aug 31, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> Ticket booked, arrive New Street 12.10.  Yay!



Have a lovely day leelee


----------



## jalapino (Aug 31, 2013)

jalapino said:


> Have a lovely day leelee



Oh and well done with the new job!!!! ^5


----------



## Northerner (Sep 8, 2013)

Just under 3 weeks to go - anyone else coming? Please let me know


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2013)

Have booked my ticket.  Hope it's a sunny day.  Will also be meeting my brother and sister-in-law who live in Birmingham.  Not seen them for ages so it should be a good day all round.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 9, 2013)

Jill said:


> Have booked my ticket.  Hope it's a sunny day.  Will also be meeting my brother and sister-in-law who live in Birmingham.  Not seen them for ages so it should be a good day all round.



Great news Jill, I will look forward to seeing you there  I'm not sure, but I believe it's always lovely and sunny in Birmingham...


----------



## AJLang (Sep 18, 2013)

I'm really looking forward to seeing you all again but the way I'm feeling at the moment I'm VERY nervous about going for a trip like this on my own - I can't remember the last time I left the house on my own which I know isn't good.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2013)

AJLang said:


> I'm really looking forward to seeing you all again but the way I'm feeling at the moment I'm VERY nervous about going for a trip like this on my own - I can't remember the last time I left the house on my own which I know isn't good.



I hope you are feeling a lot stronger by the time the trip comes around Amanda - you know we will take very good care of you  If there is any way any of us can help to relieve your concerns, please let us know


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 18, 2013)

Did ypauly say he was going ??      Hope everyone has a good time


----------



## AJLang (Sep 18, 2013)

Northerner said:


> I hope you are feeling a lot stronger by the time the trip comes around Amanda - you know we will take very good care of you  If there is any way any of us can help to relieve your concerns, please let us know


Thanks Alan I think that I'm just getting over anxious about everything at the moment. Fingers crossed I will feel differently on Tuesday. I know that you will all take care of me and I really want to see all of you x


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 18, 2013)

You've got to be there to get REAL hugs.  I hope Tuesday goes well.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 18, 2013)

LeeLee that's lovely, thank you


----------



## ypauly (Sep 18, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Did ypauly say he was going ??      Hope everyone has a good time



I'm already here lol


----------



## gabriele (Sep 18, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Thanks Alan I think that I'm just getting over anxious about everything at the moment. Fingers crossed I will feel differently on Tuesday. I know that you will all take care of me and I really want to see all of you x



I hope you feel a lot better on Tuesday and I hope I'll meet  you in Birmingham .


----------



## AJLang (Sep 19, 2013)

gabriele said:


> I hope you feel a lot better on Tuesday and I hope I'll meet  you in Birmingham .


Thank you Gabriele. I really hope that I will meet you as well


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 21, 2013)

At the moment, the weather forecast for Birmingham next Saturday is dry with a maximum temperature of 23C.  Whoopee!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> At the moment, the weather forecast for Birmingham next Saturday is dry with a maximum temperature of 23C.  Whoopee!



Hurrah! Anyone else coming along?


----------



## AJLang (Sep 23, 2013)

Hooray only five days to go. Northener please could you PM /FB email me your Mobile?  Provided my eyes are ok I will be there around 11am and I can't wait to see everyone


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2013)

AJLang said:


> Hooray only five days to go. Northener please could you PM /FB email me your Mobile?  Provided my eyes are ok I will be there around 11am and I can't wait to see everyone



All done!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks Alan


----------



## AJLang (Sep 23, 2013)

I've just checked the train times and hope to get there at 11am. Will I be the first there?


----------



## AJLang (Sep 23, 2013)

Oops sorry I've just repeated what I put in my original post. Time for bed I think


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 23, 2013)

I've got a bit further to go - I should reach the pub about 12.30.  Don't get too sozzled before I arrive!


----------



## AJLang (Sep 24, 2013)

LeeLee we will all be drinking diet cokes for the whole day


----------



## Northerner (Sep 25, 2013)

*Floating market comes to Birmingham*

This weekend Birmingham?s canals will be a burst of exciting colour as the city plays host to Britain?s largest floating market.

This three day family event takes place from Friday 27 September to Sunday 29 September at the Birmingham Main Line Canal alongside the National Indoor Arena. The event will be officially opened at 10am on Saturday 28 September by Canal & River Trust chairman Tony Hales.

With a number of boats selling everything from canal art and crafts, handmade jewellery and glass to herbal remedies and specialist food, the canal is expected to be a real hub of activity.

http://canalrivertrust.org.uk/news-and-views/news/floating-market-comes-to-birmingham


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 25, 2013)

Ooh that sounds lovely, mention crafts and I'm there!


----------



## Naty (Sep 27, 2013)

Have a great time everyone   Had I not been booked to work in Chelmsford tomorrow I would have liked to have come.


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 27, 2013)

I really wish I cold have made it, but the journey and what not would cost more than I can afford. I hope you have a really good time and look forward to the pics of Amanda's hair.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

Naty said:


> Have a great time everyone   Had I not been booked to work in Chelmsford tomorrow I would have liked to have come.



Naty, put November 9th in your diary for the London Meet


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I really wish I cold have made it, but the journey and what not would cost more than I can afford. I hope you have a really good time and look forward to the pics of Amanda's hair.



It is hard to justify once the journey times and expense get above a certain level and it's an awfully long way for you to come! Might Manchester be a possibility in November? Still quite a long haul I would imagine. I really missed my visit to Glasgow this year, so sorry I didn't get the chance to meet you!


----------



## Naty (Sep 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Naty, put November 9th in your diary for the London Meet



I'd already spotted that   if I'm not working I'll be there for sure.  It's not in my nature to turn down work though!


----------



## Steff (Sep 27, 2013)

Have a good time one and all x


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 27, 2013)

Northerner said:


> It is hard to justify once the journey times and expense get above a certain level and it's an awfully long way for you to come! Might Manchester be a possibility in November? Still quite a long haul I would imagine. I really missed my visit to Glasgow this year, so sorry I didn't get the chance to meet you!



If I still had rellies in Salford it might be cos I could stay over, but part of the problem is due to having to change trains, quite a struggle with the two sticks and all. York would be doable I think at just over 4 hours from Snechie, though getting back might be an issue. I'll have a look at the possibilities and see what I can do.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 27, 2013)

AlisonM said:


> I really wish I cold have made it, but the journey and what not would cost more than I can afford. I hope you have a really good time and look forward to the pics of Amanda's hair.


It would have been great to have met you Alison.  Signed copies of my hair will be made available


----------



## Marc (Sep 27, 2013)

I hope to be there at some point have to see.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

Marc said:


> I hope to be there at some point have to see.



Hope you can make it Marc!


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 27, 2013)

Naty said:


> Have a great time everyone   Had I not been booked to work in Chelmsford tomorrow I would have liked to have come.



If you're in the area any other weekend and fancy meeting up for a cuppa, do let me know - I can easily get to Chelmsford from here during the day when buses are frequent.


----------



## cazscot (Sep 27, 2013)

I won't make it tomorrow (still trying to get my health sorted) hope you all have a great time


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

cazscot said:


> I won't make it tomorrow (still trying to get my health sorted) hope you all have a great time



OK Carol, hope you are feeling much stronger soon, perhaps in Manchester?


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 27, 2013)

We will be thinking of all those who are unable to join us tomorrow and I have my camera all ready to capture Amanda's amazing new hair do so photos will be available lol.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2013)

Well, at least I haven't slept in!  See you all later


----------



## AJLang (Sep 28, 2013)

I'm up on time as well  staying under the duvet was tenmpting but going to the forum meet gave me the motivation I needed to get up. My first day trip on my own with my pump


----------



## AJLang (Sep 28, 2013)

Flutterby said:


> We will be thinking of all those who are unable to join us tomorrow and I have my camera all ready to capture Amanda's amazing new hair do so photos will be available lol.


Flutterby is doing the cutting and Northener the cololouring


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 28, 2013)

I'll be leaving shortly to catch the bus, then train, then tube, then train! See you there about 12.30.


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 28, 2013)

Hope you all have agreat day!

Richard


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 28, 2013)

Have a great day all


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Sep 28, 2013)

Hope you all have a great day


----------



## Naty (Sep 28, 2013)

LeeLee said:


> If you're in the area any other weekend and fancy meeting up for a cuppa, do let me know - I can easily get to Chelmsford from here during the day when buses are frequent.



Thanks, I'll remember that


----------



## AJLang (Sep 28, 2013)

I had a great time. It was lovely seeing everyone but as usual not enough time to speak to everybody as much as you would like to


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)

I had a great time too and will try and put some photos on in a minute.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2013)

Wooooo good piccys Karen,did the weather stay good for you all x


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)

Yes the weather was lovely Steff  Amanda was happy with her new hair do which is coming up on the next couple of photos.


----------



## Steff (Sep 28, 2013)

Flutterby said:


>



ROFL Alan that would of went great with your fairy gear you ran in


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)




----------



## AJLang (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks for the photos and hair styling Flutterby


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)

There you go, lots of silliness as you would expect when I am in attendance haha.


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)

Anytime Amanda, I could try a perm if you like next time?


----------



## AJLang (Sep 28, 2013)

Only if it is an 80s style perm


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 28, 2013)

Oh definitely.  Do you realise that Paul wasn't certain you were the same Amanda he met before!!  He said "she looks really different" haha, it's true though - you look happier.


----------



## Cat1964 (Sep 28, 2013)

Great photos everyone. Looks like you all had a good day


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2013)

Hmm, might have to do a bit of selective editing of those photos! 

Lovely day, lovely people - thanks for a great day out everyone!


----------



## gabriele (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks everyone , I had such a great time , very lovely to meet you all .


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2013)

gabriele said:


> Thanks everyone , I had such a great time , very lovely to meet you all .



Glad you got home safe and sound Gabi - I caught my train!


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 28, 2013)

What a lovely day!  Not only did I meet you all, but I've had a wonderful evening with my bestest friend in the whole wide world.  Brilliant pics, thanks for posting them Flutterby.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 29, 2013)

Flutterby said:


> Oh definitely.  Do you realise that Paul wasn't certain you were the same Amanda he met before!!  He said "she looks really different" haha, it's true though - you look happier.


Thank you Karen. I really am much happier than I was


----------



## Hazel (Sep 29, 2013)

Looking good everyone - so wanted to be with you - blasted cellulitis


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 29, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Hmm, might have to do a bit of selective editing of those photos!



 No selective editing allowed Alan


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks like the beer was flowing well & "HAIR" a bit on the wild side. Pleased it went well


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 29, 2013)

I'm glad you all had such a good time. I know I did at the Glasgow one, it's such a joy to spend time with good folk.

Amanda, the hair looks great.


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Sep 29, 2013)

WOW! Looks like you all had a great day  

Who's on each picture please?


----------



## Cleo (Sep 29, 2013)

Thanks for taking the photos Flutterby.  
Looks like you guys had a fun day - but who's who????  Based on the photo in post 91, I'm guessing Alan is on the left, LeeLee as at the end of the table in the red shirt and Flutterby and AJ Lang are on the right??? (with the gorgeous hair!) Gabi is sitting next to Alan??? Just a wild guess


----------



## gabriele (Sep 29, 2013)

Cleo said:


> Thanks for taking the photos Flutterby.
> Looks like you guys had a fun day - but who's who????  Based on the photo in post 91, I'm guessing Alan is on the left, LeeLee as at the end of the table in the red shirt and Flutterby and AJ Lang are on the right??? (with the gorgeous hair!) Gabi is sitting next to Alan??? Just a wild guess



Yes Cleo , that's perfect !


----------



## AJLang (Sep 29, 2013)

Cleo you did very well with working that out. I couldn't understand why I was getting strange looks when I walked through the pub to the ladies....I'd completely forgotten about my hair.


----------



## MargB (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks like you all had a great time - I was sorry I was unable to make it.  The photos look great!


----------



## Flutterby (Sep 29, 2013)

Oops sorry I didn't name everyone, to be honest I just put them on quickly last night and was too tired to think straight.  The D - knowing it was going on a day out had given me a hellish morning but I was determined to get there.  Glad you sorted out who was who, I think Alan took one or two photos too. 

If anyone wants their hair colouring done you will be pleased to know that Alan and I will be opening our own salon shortly.   Amanda is our model.


----------



## LeeLee (Sep 29, 2013)

Just got home... I'm pooped!  Lovely weekend, thanks all.


----------



## AJLang (Sep 29, 2013)

If anyone wants their hair colouring done you will be pleased to know that Alan and I will be opening our own salon shortly.   Amanda is our model. [/QUOTE]

I highly recommend the Flutterby Northener hair salon and I'm proud to be the model that they use for practice


----------



## Cleo (Sep 29, 2013)

gabriele said:


> Yes Cleo , that's perfect !



I should really start playing the lottery ! 



AJLang said:


> Cleo you did very well with working that D.



Thanks


----------

